# control panel completely dead



## 126148 (Jul 25, 2009)

Can anyone help?
I have a CI carioca 656 which I last used at Easter 09, when I came to get it MOTd ready for my hols in 3 weeks, the engine batery was dead, and none of the living electrics worked. I thought these two were related, so had to get the engine battery replaced, and now it starts without problem.

Unfortunatly none of the living electrics still do not work.
I have checked all the fuses on the control unit behind the drivers seat, and also confirmed that there is 12v getting to the unit, from both the leisure battery and the engine battery.
The charging unit is working off the mains also.
The ignition on the cooker works, and the fridge will operate of the mains, but I am still stumped with the control unit, and control panel not working.

does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks, Michael


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The control unit does as it says controls the living area, pump, lights etc - try charging the leisure battery - I am asuming that it is also discharged


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't know about your van, but when ours had a very similar problem, the manual pointed out that the panel might need resetting. This was done by pressing a "secret" button hidden behind the manufcturer's logo (Sprint).
Maybe your panel has something similar?
Patick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a "Secret" short on my panel. The read out goes very dim and you can not read the figures which are reading correct if you can make them out.
I can not trace the fault which rectifys itself if I unscrew the panel and then re screw it back in place, then every thing is bright and beautiful again.
All this started after the folk who put in my 130 watt solar panel and put the regulator behind the control panel boxing.Hmmmm.

On an Auto Trail Mohican.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63197-days0-orderasc-10.html
I had a similar problem, look at the link above.


----------



## 126148 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, sadly still no joy.

I have found the manufactures web site and a manual, which I already had anyway. This is the link to it, so you can see which model I have.
http://www.arsilicii.com/public/Documents/AS00029_EU.pdfarsilicii manual

Another test I have done is to see if the fridge 12V operates when the engine is running, to see if the control unit was working, and I can confirm that the fridge does not work off 12V, engine off, or engine on.

The leisure battery was changed at the end of last year, and is still good, its charging off the mains, and has a good 12-13V output.

Michael


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If the leisure battery was charged at the end of last year it may be dud by now, you are right on the time they will last without a charge It may look as though it is charging from the mains, disconnect the charger and see what voltage you have a while later, if under 12.6 it is not fully charged or not holding the charge, Alan.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check fuses that are on the link you have posted and also the inline fuse on the leisure battery i have a swift and it has a block of 3 fuses tucked up in the wing to the rear and center of the van battery 
chapter


----------



## 126148 (Jul 25, 2009)

yup checked the inline fuse to the leisure battery and thats good.
I have measured with my volt meter the 12v feed from both the engine battery and leisure battery and both are good which means its not an in-line fuse.

The leisure battery condition is good, its even got a green light internally indicating its charged.

Michael


----------



## 126148 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help, I have got it fixed, after speaking to a very helpful guy at a CI dealer in Denby, I took it there yesterday and they investigated it for me.

It was a simply job of replacing the control panel, switch unit above the door, and a fuse, and jobs done. Oh and them just a matter of the bill...

never mind, its all sorted now. I won't be letting my battery go flat again I can tell you.

Michael


----------

